# Yet Another Alfine Gear Ratio Question



## Transmission (May 10, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm about to have my Orange P7 converted to run an Alfine setup & the guys that will be sorting it out for me recommend a 36t chainring & 18t sprocket which is effectively a 2:1 ratio. My current setup is a single 40t chainring up front with a Shimano XT 9 speed cassette at the rear. This proves a bit of a slog when tackling steep climbs & I'm trying to figure out whether the new Alfine setup will make the climbs easier?

I've read the other posts in this forum about gear ratios but I'm struggling to understand them fully. Originally I was going to go for a 32t chainring but I've been advised against it. Any advice or comments would be really appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

I am assuming you have an 11-34. Looks like you will be geared a little better for climbs.

Go here if you want to change it.

http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/internal.html

http://sheldonbrown.com/gears/index.html


----------



## Transmission (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply biketuna although I don't understand the percentages. Looking at the figures in the white boxes I assume I'm not really going to notice that much difference?


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

The percentage is the ratio change to the next gear. This is internal to the hub and doesn't change. Rohloff's 14 gears are all 13.6%. Sram's 9 gears are 17% except highest and lowest are 14%.

Just a note 36/18 is the same as 32/16, might be a little lighter.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's the rough gear equivalent assuming you are using a 20 tooth rear sprocket.

38 31 27 23.5 20 16 14 12

Drew


----------



## Transmission (May 10, 2009)

Thanks to you both for your feedback.


----------

